# Magura Hs 33 2013 Erfahrungen



## Insomnia- (18. August 2013)

Hat schon wer die Bremse am Rad?
Hab gesehen HAnnes fährt sie schn und im Laden ist sie wohl auch erhältlich aber bevor ich da zuschlage hier die frage:
Hat sie wer schon getestet?
Was sagt der Magura Mann dazu?
MFG
ELias


----------



## hst_trialer (18. August 2013)

Ich fahre sie natürlich schon 
Bisher bin ich auch zufrieden, vor allem weil sie sich besser anfühlt als die bisherige HS11/33. Performance ist nachweislich auf dem gleichen Niveau.

Dem Hannes habe ich natürlich gleich mit Material versorgt als was erhältlich war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (18. August 2013)

ichtippe mal darauf,dass 2014 gemeint ist,und gebe mal zum besten,dass ich hoffe,dass die jetzt endlich wieder taugen,sonst steige ich echt auf tensile tocco hebel um


----------



## kamo-i (22. August 2013)

Ich fahr Sie nun auch seit 4-5 Wochen und kann nur sagen, dass Sie wirklich gut ist. der hebel der vorgängerversion war ja wirklich bisschen doof gewesen. dieser hier ist (wie das gesamte design) sehr an die MT-Serie angelegt, die mir von der haptik her so schon sehr gefiel. bremspower is auch top. wenn ich sie nicht so bekommen hätte, hätt ich sie (nach probefahren) jetzt auch auch so gekauft.


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. September 2013)

Und wie sieht es mittlerweile aus? Meine 2005er hat heute am Hebel die Biege gemacht und ist komplett undicht.

Ich habe noch eine Hs33 2011 rumliegen, die hat mir persönlich nicht besonders gefallen.. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Qual der Wahl

- Alte Hs33 fit machen, bräuchte wohl neue Dichtungen im Hebel
- Neue Hs33 2005 kaufen
- Neue Hs33 2013 kaufen

Wieviel Aufwand ist es die alte Hs33 wieder fit zu machen? Was muss getauscht werden und woher bekomme ich das Ersatzteil?
Wenn das zu teuer oder aufwendig ist, dann würde mich interessieren, ob die neue Hs33 2013 den Mehrpreis wert ist?


----------



## family-biker (13. September 2013)

zum fitmachen würde ich mir die teile von racing line bestellen, da ist der kolben sogar alu.
http://amg-bikes.com/en/51-rim-brake-spares

wäre ein nettes upgrade.

falls es was neues werden soll,würde ich den tensile tocco hebel abwarten,ich hab dem jan damals schon die info zukommen lassen und er meinte,sobald die verfügbar sind,gibts die bei ihm.


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. September 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> zum fitmachen würde ich mir die teile von racing line bestellen, da ist der kolben sogar alu.
> http://amg-bikes.com/en/51-rim-brake-spares
> 
> wäre ein nettes upgrade.
> ...



Danke für den Link, das ist wohl das Teil, das ich ersetzen müsste..

Den Tensile gibt es hier zu kaufen. Sind aber knapp 75, dafür bekomme ich fast die neue Hs33, aber mindestens eine 2005er in Topzustand..


----------



## Insomnia- (13. September 2013)

Hab in england den tensile toco hebel probegefahren und sobald der verfügbar ist hab ich 2; D


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. September 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Hab in england den tensile toco hebel probegefahren und sobald der verfügbar ist hab ich 2; D



Wie geschrieben, kannst du bei dem Link bestellen, kosten aber 150 für einen Satz


----------



## ingoingo (13. September 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mittlerweile aus? Meine 2005er hat heute am Hebel die Biege gemacht und ist komplett undicht.
> 
> Ich habe noch eine Hs33 2011 rumliegen, die hat mir persönlich nicht besonders gefallen.. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Qual der Wahl
> 
> ...




Hey, Such mal in meinen Beiträgen nach O-Ringen. Gibts bei Lelebeck im Internet für ein paar Cent. Dann ist deine Bremse wieder fit!


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. September 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde die alte Bremse in jedem Fall wieder fit machen.. Trotzdem steht für mich noch die Frage im Raum, ob sich ein Upgrade auf die aktuelle Hs33 lohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (13. September 2013)

Aber natürlich lohnt sich der Umstieg. Der Druckpunkt ist im vergleich zur 2011er deutlich besser und fast auf dem Niveau der 2005er. Außerdem ist die kinematik besser. Und was meiner Meinung nach richtig gut ist: die Ergonomie des Hebels ist angenehmer.


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. September 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Aber natürlich lohnt sich der Umstieg. Der Druckpunkt ist im vergleich zur 2011er deutlich besser und fast auf dem Niveau der 2005er. Außerdem ist die kinematik besser. Und was meiner Meinung nach richtig gut ist: die Ergonomie des Hebels ist angenehmer.



Danke für deine (objektive ) Einschätzung.. Wie lange fährst du die Bremse denn jetzt schon? Sollte der Druckpunkt wirklich auf 05 Niveau sein, dann würde ich ernsthaft über einen Umstieg nachdenken.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. September 2013)

Bedingt dessen, dass eben Kunststoff ist und dieser natürlich einen geringeren E-Modul als Aluminium hat, wird der Druckpunkt absolut nicht auf das Niveau einer Aluminium-Armatur kommem. In Anbetracht der Konstruktion ist der Druckpunkt aber im Vergleich zur 2011 deutlich besser. Wenn die Bremse einfach gut eingestellt ist, dann ist es ein sehr sahniges Fahren!
Ich habe natürlich seit es die ersten Teile gibt eine dran. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich nunmal nicht täglich fahre! Ich will also meine Eindrücke nicht als Maß aller Dinge sehen, aber ich bin einfach zufrieden damit. 

Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass noch einige Leute auf das neue Modell aufspringen und vielleicht doch noch ei paar Sachen entdecken die man vielleicht verbessern kann, denn alles vorweg abtesten kann ich nicht.

Die Bremsleistung ist jedenfalls nachweislich 5% höher!


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. September 2013)

Okay, danke nochmal für deine Einschätzung.. Ich denke ich bleibe bei dem 05er Modell.. 

gruß


----------



## Insomnia- (13. September 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, das ist wohl das Teil, das ich ersetzen müsste..
> 
> Den Tensile gibt es hier zu kaufen. Sind aber knapp 75, dafür bekomme ich fast die neue Hs33, aber mindestens eine 2005er in Topzustand..





Altes modell mit  fehlerhaftem kolben. Das ist der grund warum ich in england keine bekam... tarty hat den verkauf eingestellt.
Ich warte da auf das go seitens tensile


----------



## Hoffes (18. September 2013)

ich fahre die auch schon zeit sie erschienen sind

sind bis jetz super 


auser das sich die Holbüchse wo der Bremshebel mit befestigt wird sich an beiden Bremsen verabschieden will

Mache morgen mal ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. September 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> ich fahre die auch schon zeit sie erschienen sind
> 
> sind bis jetz super
> 
> ...



Unbedingt Bilder reinstellen!!!


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (18. September 2013)

@hst_trialer:







Kannst Du das so ungefähr bestätigen?

BTW: Ich fahre seit einem Jahr über 10 Stunden die Woche eine 2011er HS11, Niveau 1m+x, keine Undichtigkeiten.
Nur die Hebel geben wie bekannt etwas nach, aber damit kann ich leben, weil ich das Gefühl habe, 
dass das ganz gut zu den trial-weichen Reifen und einem runden, langsamen Fahrstil passt, den ich anstrebe.
Die Bremskraft ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. September 2013)

Zu den absoluten Werten kann (darf?) ich nix sagen, aber die qualitative Einschätzung geht in etwa in die Richtung. 
Der Unterschied von 2004 zu 2005 ist aber nicht so groß, sondern eher verschwindend gering! Da spielt sehr viel die subjektive Empfindung eine Rolle. 

Wer die HS33R (2014) fährt wird feststellen, dass diese "trotz" Kunststoffgehäuse einen sehr knackigen Druckpunkt im Vergleich zur 2011er hat. Die angegebenen 5% Mehrleistung sind aber nachgewiesen. Somit schließt die R eigentlich langsam die Lücke zwischen 2005 und 2011. Ein guter Druckpunkt kombiniert mit gut Power!
(Da kann ich mir wohl auf die Schulter klopfen )


----------



## duro e (18. September 2013)

ich bin mit meiner 11er zufrieden, hebel ergonomie ist super, und auch der druckpunkt ist gut. vom schwammigen kann ich eher nicht berichten, bin damit super zu frieden bis das der hebel eimal undicht war. aber was solls. von der power her mit dem 4 finger hebel echt super, man braucht kaum handkraft.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. September 2013)

Hab auch die neuen Bremsen an meinem Bike und muss sagen das der Druckpunkt schön hart ist und die Bremse macht auch gut dicht.

Wenn sie dann auf lange Sicht dicht bleibt wäre diese Bremse ein Traum.


----------



## Koxxi (19. September 2013)

Bei mir auch so. Fahre die 2011er Bremse schon eine ganze Weile. Langer Hebel, super Druckpunkt und bislang dicht. Was will man mehr. Bisher die beste Magura die ich hatte.


----------



## Hoffes (19. September 2013)

habe den Bolzen mit einem Kabelbinder Sichern müssen 
beim Linken Hebel feht die scheibe auf der andere seite


beide an den ersten 3 tagen Verloren


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. September 2013)

Nach 2 ausfahrten hat mein rechter Bremsgriff angefangen sich zu drehen, obwohl beide Schrauben am Lenker maximal und "gleichmässig" angezogen waren. Dann hab ich etwas fester angezogen und die Schelle ist natürlich direkt weggebrochen. Also nicht zu fest anziehen Jungs !!

Ich habe das Gefühl das der Durchmesser der Kunststoff Klemme bei meinem Lenker garnicht wirklich passt. Es entsteht beim festziehen der Schrauben immer eine Lücke und somit bleiben die Griffe bei großen Belastungen nicht auf ihrer Position. Der Lenker ist der neue Try-all, der hat dieses Jahr so eine unnötige Schwarz Lackierung. Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund das es nicht passt.


HST, hast du einen Tipp wo ich Ersatzschellen herbekomme ?


----------



## family-biker (21. September 2013)

wenn ich so sehe,an welch windigen materialien und querschnitten mittlererweile das leben des fahrers quasi dranhängt,hab ich echt ein besseres gefühl beim testen meiner selbstgemachten bremsbeläge heute nachmittag...


----------



## hst_trialer (21. September 2013)

Ich war eigentlich auch gegen die Kunststoffschelle, aber für den normalen Gebrauch ist es kein Problem. Meine Empfehlung: wer von der 2011er Version aufrüstet und noch die Aluschellen hat sollte diese nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. September 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich auch gegen die Kunststoffschelle, aber für den normalen Gebrauch ist es kein Problem. Meine Empfehlung: wer von der 2011er Version aufrüstet und noch die Aluschellen hat sollte diese nehmen.



Alles klar, danke für den Tipp ! Sollte kein Problem sein 2011er  Schellen aufzutreiben.


----------

